# Why is my betta turning white?



## angelcg88 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a female betta and we just noticed that she'll sometimes turn white/transparent. I'v been hearing several things about it, but i dont really know what's going on? Can anyone explain it to me?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

angelcg88 said:


> I have a female betta and we just noticed that she'll sometimes turn white/transparent. I'v been hearing several things about it, but i dont really know what's going on? Can anyone explain it to me?


Welcome to Fishforum.com, Angel.:wave:

Please try to answer questions in this thread so we can help serve you better.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=882


----------

